# Hive Beetles in Observation Hive



## Specialkayme

I wasn't able to watch all of it just yet (poor connection) but unfortunately SHB are a part of beekeeping, observation hives and all.


----------



## Specialkayme

I got a chance to finish it. I don't have too much experience, but I've dealt with hive beetles in OHs before. The best thing to do is keep a good population in the hive. The beetles will always be in there. You don't really get rid of them, but if the colony is strong enough the bees keep them under control.

Not really the answer you want, I know, but the best I can give you.


----------



## Jeremy_K

I had them in my Ob hive and after 1 week they were all gone. Poof. Have not seen them since. Just a ton of happy bees making honey.


----------



## sqkcrk

Other than just being there, are they causing any damage? Seems like the bees are keeping them coralled.

Have you thought about taking the OH apart and manually ridding the hive of the beetles?

As long as they aren't causing damage, I would leave them alone and use them as an illustration or and example of pests in bee hives.

Is this in your house? Or where?


----------



## honeyman46408

Looks like the bees are keeping them confined mabee going to intumb them.

I have them in my indoor Ohive and the bees will chase them into the feeding ports (ports are Jar lid size with 8 wire) and when i change food jars I smash them with hive tool of what ever I can use, but they never get all of them

I take Ohives the the Fair every year and when the bees are confined with only 2 frames they can`t do what ever it is they do to controll them and they make a *MESS*, so bad that I have changed them during the 10 day Fair so the public can`t see what they do


----------



## Intheswamp

acb's said:


> Not much more to say about this video other than what's in the narration and description with it.
> 
> Arvin


Wow!!! Thanks for posting your video, Arvin. I hate you have them in the hive, but it's great that you shared this with everybody!! This is a golden opportunity to watch how the bees handle them. Please post follow-up videos if you can. 

It looks like the bees did a lot of work building the corral of propolis. From what I understand shb like nooks and crevices to hide in and lay eggs in. It seems that the small traps (beetle blaster, beetle jail, etc) simply present a pre-made "corral" for the bees to chase the beetles into. The bees in the video are doing a pretty good job with the propolis.

Has anyone tried a simple narrow box with one edge open for the bees to run the beetles into and then seal it themselves with propolis? With the current small traps some type of oil is used inside them (which kills the beetles). Does anybody use these traps "dry"? If the trapped (and bee guarded) beetles are kept alive does their "scent" draw more beetles to them? Do other beetles mistakenly sense by the "scent" that it must be a good breeding/laying/hiding place? Would this put the "drawn" beetles in closer proximity to the trap and make it easier for the bees to herd them into the corral. Use beetles to lure more beetles to a specific area? Just thinking...

Thanks again, Arvin, for sharing this!

I'll get back under my rock now. 
Ed


----------



## pturley

Your girls are working hard to contain them. 
Excellent video. It gives me an idea that might help in controlling these pests.

I have been musing on the "ideal" hive design for control of SHB for some time now. (I'll post the concepts when done). 

I knew SHB hunker down when a bee tries to grasp it with it's mandables. The beetle essentially seals itself under it's shell for protection. You see this in several instances in your video.

Here is a thought: What if the interior surfaces of the hive and frames were not all that smooth? What if there was a deep knurling or grooves on these surfaces to prevent an effective seal and thereby help the bees get a grasp on the edges of the beetle?

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley


----------



## Intheswamp

What would does the bee do with the shb when it is able to pick it up? Here's a video on youtube showing interaction between the bees and beetles on what looks to be the bottom of a hive cover...the bees really run the beetles, appear to try to pick them and and to sting them...one bee even seems to get frustrated with them and flies off....


----------



## acb's

Appreciate your comments.

sqkcrk-they aren't causing any damage...yet, but--Honeyman46408 gives me the reason I am concerned. The potential is certainly there. Agreed, it was certainly a great opportunity to talk to the folks at the market about bee pests. They were really fascinated with the way the bees dealt with them. I tried to make lemonade out of the lemons life gave me. Used the example to show folks, took some photos, shot the video, and will probably take more, but not sure I like risking the welfare of the OB hive for too long. Heck, it may be too late already. Not really wanting "a mess".
Beetles seem to be showing up all over in my area this year. 4 out of 12 yards have them (that I've seen) and I haven't moved any hives between yards to spread them. If I just had a few hives maybe I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have over 80 divided among 12 locations. Need to get my attitude adjusted to having them.
Someone suggested on YouTube that I burn the ones in the OB hive with a magnifying glass. I had to laugh, but then again................
Arvin


----------

